# Dish and Weather Channel HD



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Multichannel News is reporting that Dish among others have carriage agreements to bring us the Weather Channel in HD.

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/04/19/the-weather-channel-hd-keeps-expanding/


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

We've already known the weather channel HD was coming. See here.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Oh boy. My five day forecast... now in HD.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Presence said:


> Oh boy. My five day forecast... now in HD.


Not now. . . but soon.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

See previous threads for all the "look out the window for better than 1080i" comments.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

Presence said:


> Oh boy. My five day forecast... now in HD.


Oh boy... Stephanie Abrams in HD... :heart:


----------



## tx.agg.96 (Sep 27, 2007)

mhowie said:


> Oh boy... Stephanie Abrams in HD... :heart:


:joy:


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

mattfast1 said:


> We've already known the weather channel HD was coming. See here.


Right. But that doesn't say anything about how close they are to actually putting those channels up.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, they are kinda vague on that point on our internal website too. Of course this topic doesn't get any closer to saying exactly WHEN it will go live.

Of course, for the last two HD channels lit up (USA and SciFi) we got the notice 3 hours AFTER they went live. When these other HD channels go live, we'll probably get the same kind of notice - if any at all.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Still no "local on the 8's", so who really gives a flyin' flip. Which is why I hardly watch TWC on TV.

22.3 got my back anyway.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TWC does have the popup weather on the SD channel Probably about as close as we are going to get to full "weather on the eights" (unless every time one tunes the channel they are forced into an interactive version of it).


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

James Long said:


> TWC does have the popup weather on the SD channel Probably about as close as we are going to get to full "weather on the eights" (unless every time one tunes the channel they are forced into an interactive version of it).


True, I've only used it a couple of times.. It would be nice if it didn't take you away from regular programming. Perhaps if the DVR could go into PIP mode and give the information that way.

I still think with all of the technology Dish and channels have at their disposal, there should be a way to provied true local weather based on Zip Code.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The one I'm thinking of appears on channel 214 ... an icon appears on the screen to let you know it is available (and after the icon fades an extra line is added to the banner). When selected it puts a simple banner across the bottom of the live screen. It is Zip code based - and gives current temperature and forecast for the next couple of days (plus a basic weather map). All without losing the audio of the main channel (the banner is big enough that I won't say you don't lose video).

CNN has a similar application that DOES use a PIP sized screen with an index and story space. I've used both applications occasionally.


----------

